# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  إرهاصات قادت إلى الاستنساخ

## dr.mohamedlutfi

*إرهاصات قادت إلى الاستنساخ*

تحركت وثارت فى رحم التاريخ مجموعة من الإرهاصات قادت فى النهاية إلى الاستنساخ اللاجنسى من خلايا جسدية ، ومعلوم أن النسخ أو الاستنساخ أو التكاثر المتطابق موجود في الحياة الطبيعية من ملايين السنين ، فمستعمرة البكتريا مثلاً تظهر إلي الوجود بالاستنساخ ، لأن كل فرد من هذه الملايين في المستعمرة قد انحدر من خلية بكتيرية وحيدة جرت لها عملية انشقاق جسدي ُيسميها العلماء إنشطار ، وهي إحدي طرق التكاثر الطبيعية التي تنتج بها الأفراد متطابقة مائة في المائة ، وفي عالم الحيوان نجد أن بعض الحيوانات يتكاثر " لا جنسياً " ويخضع لعملية تجدد من أجل إنتاج الفرد المستنسخ كالاسفنج والهيدرا ، وكذا الأمر في عالم الحشرات[1].

أما في الإنسان فإن ظهور التوائم المتطابقة والمتماثلة توضح لنا فكرة الاستنساخ وإن كان استنساخاً طبيعياً وليس صناعياً , وتظهر هذه التوائم من انشطار البويضة المخصبة إلى نصفين متماثلين ينمو كل منهما ويشكل جنيناً مستقلاً فيولد طفلان ذكران أو أنثيان [2].

وقد سبق هذا الحدث محاولات وتجارب وكفاحات عديدة لعلماء سابقين صادف بعضها النجاح بعد عدة تجارب فاشلة ، ولكن ُكتب لها الاستمرار وأدت فى النهاية إلى ما نحنُ عليه الآن ، وما نحنُ بصددهِ إلا ُخطوة على الطريق أفاض بها الله على العلماء ، وكشف بها سبحانه وتعالى عن قدر يسير من علمه الذى بلا حدود والخافى عن عقول خلقه لا يدركونه إلا بإذنه.
والحقيقة أن المحاولات فى هذا المجال مستمرة منذ قرنين من الزمان ، وُتعتبر فكرة تحسين الجنس البشرى فكرة قديمة ، وتقدم فيها النجاح بخطى بطيئة ، وفى سلسلة متتابعة من التجارب والمحاولات ُنلخصها من خلال استقراء الأحداث الآتية :
*في عام1799م :* تمت أول تجربة تلقيح صناعي Artifical Insemination ، وذلك بإحداث الحمل عن طريق إدخال الحيوانات المنوية للرجل في المرأة بطريقة صناعية.
وتلا ذلك فترة ركود طويلة فى هذه الناحية ، ولم ُيسجل التاريخ العلمى - طوال القرن التاسع عشر ويزيد- أية خطوة تقدمية فى هذا المجال.
*فى عام 1938م :* قام عالم الجينات الألمانى هانز سيميان بعمل تجربة دمج نواة خلية مضغية لأحد الضفادع مع خلية المبيض المنزوعة النواة[3].
*في عام 1944م :* تمت أول محاولة لإحداث الإخصاب خارج الرحم ، أى بطريقة أطفال الأنابيب ، وإن كان اللفظ الأدق هو " حيوانات الأنابيب ".
*في عام 1949م :* تم اكتشاف استخدام الجليسرول للاحتفاظ بالحيوانات المنوية مجمدة.
*في عام 1951م :* تم نقل ُنطفة من رحم بقرة إلي بقرة أخري وتم إحداث الحمل.
*في عام 1952م :* تم تجميد الحيوانات المنوية لإعادة تلقيح الماشية بها ، وتم ولادة أول عجل باستخدام هذه الحيوانات في نفس العام كما قام العالمان " روبرت بريجز " " وتومس كينج " بنسخ أول ضفدع من خلايا جينية لأبو ذنيبة وهو فرخ الضفدع ، وكانت هذه أول محاولة للاستنساخ الجسدي ، وقد نجح هذان العالمان في استنساخ الشراغيف بطريقة التفريغ النووى للخلية والنقل النووى للخلية المفرغة وذلك لمضارعة ما يحدث طبيعياً من ولادة توائم متطابقة.
*في عام 1953م :* تم تجميد الحيوانات المنوية للإنسان لإعادة تلقيحه بها ، وتم الحمل وأنتجت مولوداً.
*في عام 1959م :* نجاح ولادة أول أرنب بطريقة أطفال الأنابيب.
*في عام 1962م :* نجح العالم " جون جوردن " من جامعة أكسفورد من استنساخ ضفادع كاملة التكوين بغير طريق الخلايا الجنسية ، والإستعاضة عنها بأنوية الخلايا الجسمية ، لكنه إستخدم خلايا بالغة مأخوذة من شراغيف أكبر عمراً ، ولكن الأجنة ماتت قبل أن تصل إلى الطور الكامل[4].
*فى عام 1964م :* قام عالم الفيزياء " روبرت إيتنجر " بتجميد أجنة الإنسان فى مراحلها الأولى ، ثم فك التجميد وتم استكمال نمو الأجنة بعد ذلك دون حدوث تغيرات ملموسة فى استمرار النمو وتكوين الأعضاء وتمايز الأنسجة.
*في عام 1970م :* تم نجاح عملية استنساخ الفئران من الأجنة المخصبة [5] ، وهذه التجربة هى أول تجربة ينجح فيها استنساخ حيوان ثديى من خلايا جسدية ، وهى تجربة تتشابه مع تجربة استنساخ النعجة " دولى " ، ولكن الفرق بينهما أن الخلايا الجسدية فى حالة الفئران ُأخذت من خلايا جينية للفأر ، وليس من خلايا الحيوان البالغ[6]. 
*في عام 1972م :* تم نجاح ولادة أول عجل من الأجنة المخصبة المجمدة ، فبعد إخصاب البويضة فى رحم بقرة تم نزع الجنين وجُمد لفترة ثم ُأعيد تثبيته أو زراعته فى رحم بقرة أخرى واكتمل الحمل ، وتمت ولادة عجل بهذه الطريقة. 
*في عام 1973م :* تمكن العلماء من إحداث توأمة صناعياً ونقل اللقاحات فيما بين الحيوانات كالأغنام والأبقار ، وُتسمي هذه التقنية " شطر الأجنة " أو توأمتها أو الاستنساخ الجنيني[7].
ومما ُيذكر في هذه التقنية أن العالمين الأمريكيين "جيري هول" ، "وروبرت ساليمان" قاما باستنساخ أجنة بشرية لبويضات ُمخصبة طبيعياً وفصل الخلايا الجنينية الموجودة فيها في مرحلة مبكرة من نموها ، وحصل علي 48 نسخة منشطرة كلها نسخ مطابقة للجنين الأول.وفى نفس الوقت تقريباً أعلن فريق من الأطباء الأستراليين أنهم أحدثوا حملاً عن طريق زرع جنين بشرى فى رحم سيدة ، ولكن الجنين ُأجهض بسبب وقوع حادث مفاجىء لهذه السيدة.
*فى عام 1974م :* فى شهر أغسطس من هذا العام أعلن " دوجلاس بيفيس " من جــامعة " ليدز " الإنجليزية أنه تمكن من إحداث إخصاب لثلاثة أجنة فى أنابيب الاختبار ، وبعد ذلك زرعها فى أرحام ثلاث نساء وحملن طبيعياً وأنجبن أطفالاً أسوياء ، وكان إعلان الدكتور " بيفيس " عن هذه التجربة فى اجتماع لنقابة الأطباء فى إنجلترا ، وأكد وقتها أن أعمار الأطفال الثلاثة تتراوح بين العام والعام والنصف ، ويبدو أن هؤلاء الأطفال لم يسجلوا فى الدوريات العلمية ، أو أنهم ماتوا بعد ذلك ، حيث أن المسجل فى تاريخ العلم أن أول طفلة أنابيب ولدت فى عام 1978م كما سيأتى.
*في عام 1978م :* ولدت أول طفلة في العالم باستخدام تقنية الإخصاب خارج الرحــم ( أطفال الأنابيب ) وهي الطفلة "لويزا براون" في بريطانيا ، بواسطة الدكتور "باتريك ستبتو" ، والدكتور "إدوارد"[8] ، والإيجابى فى هذه العملية أن الحيوان المنوى والبويضة اللذين تلاقيا خارج الرحم كانا من الأب والأم الأصليين للمولودة لويزا براون[9].
*في عام 1979م :* تم نجاح استنساخ الأغنام لأول مرة من حيوان منوي وبويضة بطريقة الاستنساخ الجنسي ، وفي نفس العام قام العالم السويسرى "كارل إلمنس" بإنتزاع نواه من بويضة فأرة ملقحة ووضعها في بويضة ملقحة أيضاً ، لكنها منزوعة من نواتها الأصلية واستقبلت البويضة الثانية نواة البويضة الأولي ، وتتابعت الأحداث الانقسامية حتى تشكل جنين حي ، والنتيجة التى ُتستخلص من تجربة "كارل" أن البويضة الملقحة - أىّ بويضة ملقحة - يكون لديها الإستعداد للانقسام حتى لو ُنزعت نواتها وُأدخل بها نواة خلية تحتوى على جهاز كامل للكروموسومات من خلايا نوع الحيوان نفسه ، وهذه التقنية هي الأساس العلمي الذي بني عليه تقنية استنساخ النعجة دوللي.
*فى عام 1980م :* تم إنشاء أول بنك للأمشاج المذكرة ( المنويات ).
*فى عام 1981م :* تم استنساخ الأجنة فى الأبقار ( الأغنام والأبقار حيوانات ثديية كالإنسان )[10].
*في عام 1983م :* تم ولادة أول طفلة نتجت من التقاء الحيوان المنوي لأب وبويضة من سيدة أخري متبرعة عن طريق الحمل خارج الرحم وتم وضع اللقيحة في رحم الزوجة.
والخطير فى هذه العملية أن نصف الكروموسومات فى خلايا الطفلة المولودة لم تأتِ من أمها التى ولدتها ، وإنما من بويضة السيدة المتبرعة ، وهنا بدأ الخطر يظهر وتتداخل الأنساب وتختلط الصفات الوراثية[11].
*فى عام 1984م :* ولادة أول طفلة استرالية من جنين مخصب مجمد ، أى تم تلقيحها بحيوان منوى لفترة خارج الرحم ، ثم ُأعيد لحالته الطبيعية وثبت فى رحم الأم ، وولدت الطفلة بعد ذلك بحالة طبيعية وسميت " زوى ".
*في عام 1985م :* قام العالم "رالف برزنر" باستيلاد خنازير قادرة علي إنتاج هرمون النمو البشري.
*في عام 1986م :* نجاح عملية إخصاب حيوان منوي من رجل وبويضة من امرأة وزرعها في رحم امرأة أخري "تدعي ماري بيت" في نيوجرسي بأمريكا ، وهو ما ُيطلق عليه الرحم المستأجر ، وُتعتبر تلك العملية سابقة خطيرة فى تاريخ التكاثر والتناسل ، والغريب فى هذا الأمر أن "مارى" التى أجَّرت رحمها لاستضافة جنين الأبوين أحست بمشاعر الأمومة عندما تحرك الجنين فى أحشائها ، وأرادت الاحتفاظ به بعد ولادته ، ورفعت قضية أمام المحاكم الأمريكية ُتطالب فيها بحقها فى حضانة المولود ورعايته ، ولكن المحكمة رفضت القضية ، وقررت تسليم الجنين للأم والأب أصحـــاب الأمشاج ( الخلايا الجنسية ، أى الحيوان المنوي والبويضة ) لأنه ينتمى إليهما وراثياً وصفاته البيولوجية منحدرة منهما.
*في عام 1987م :* نجح العلماء في استنساخ الخراف والأبقار والقرود من الخلايا الجينية بتقنية انشطار الأجنة ،كما قام أحد الباحثين الأمريكيين باستنساخ دجاج في شكل السمان.
*في عام 1991م :* نجح العالم التايوانى " مينج بى دو " من معهد الأبحاث فى تايوان فى استنساخ خمسة خنازير بدرجة تشابه مع أصولها تبلغ 92% ، وتم إعلان طرق هذا الاكتشاف التايوانى فى مؤتمر العالم الخامس للهندسة الوراثية بكندا ، وُسميت هذه الخنازير باسم" لينو " ، وتوجه فريق من علماء أمريكا إلى تايوان للتعرف على تقنية علماء تايوان فى هذا المجال والإطلاع على تجربتهم[12].
*في عام 1993م :* فى مؤتمر جمعية الخصوبة الأمريكية المنعقدة فى مونتريال بكندا تم الإعلان عن نجاح أول تجربة لاستنساخ الأجنة البشرية بنزع نواة خلية جينية فى مراحلها المبكرة ، ثم زرعها فى خلية بويضة تم تفريغها من نواتها ، لتعاد بعد ذلك إلى الرحم لتنمو نمواً طبيعياً إلى جنين ، وقد بقيت حية لمدة ستة أيام فقط ، وتمت التجربة في جامعة جورج واشنطن الأمريكية بواسطة الدكتور "جيرى هولم" والدكتور "روبرت ستيلمان".وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الأجنة التى تم استنساخها لم تعش أكثر من ستة أيام ، لأنه فى بداية التجربة حدث تلقيح البويضة بأكثر من حيوان منوى واحد ، والمعروف أن الأجنة بهذه الطريقة عادةً تموت مبكراً فى مرحلة العلقة ولا يكتمل نموها[13].
*في عام 1994م :* نجح علماء معهد "روزلين" باسكتلندا في استيلاد أغنام بطريقة نقل نواة خلية جينية إلى بويضة منزوعة النواة.
*فى عام 1995م :* تمكن علماء يابانيون من دمج خلية جينية مع خلية جسدية باستخدام تيار كهربائى ، وُتعد هذه أول مرة يتم فيها إدماج الخلايا دون معاشرة جنسية.
*في عام 1996م :* أعلن معهد "روزلين" عن إنتاج أحد الخراف عن طريق أخذ عينة من جنين مبكر لم تتمايز أو تتخصص بعد ، وإيلاجها فى بويضة منزوعة النواة ، ثم زرع البويضة المعالجة فى رحم نعجة ثالثة ، وقام بالتجربة الدكتور "إيان ويلموت" وفريقه البحثى[14].
*فى عام 1997م :* فى صباح الثالث والعشرين من شهر فبراير عام 1997م طيَّرت وكالات الأنباء خبر نجاح العالميين الاسكتلنديين فى استنساخ النعجة دوللى من خلية جسدية بالغة ، وكان هذا هو الزلزال الذى هز الكرة الأرضية بشدة عند إعلان الدكتور "إيان ويلموت" عن ميلاد النعجة دوللى فى معهد "روزلين" بأدنبرة[15].
وفى نفس العام تم ولادة أول توأم من قرود الريزوس وهو من أقرب الثدييات للإنسان بطريقة الاستنساخ الجنسي ، وُأطلق عليهما اسم" نيتو " و " ديتو " وقد تم الكشف عن ذلك في مارس 1997م بعد إتمام نجاحه بعدة أشهر ، وبعد الإعلان عـن ميـلاد دوللي بأسبوع [16].
*فى عام 1998م :* أعلن عن استنساخ الفأرة كيميولينا ، والعجلان جورج وشارلى ، وعلى الرغم من أنه كان أول استنساخ ناجح لأبقار باستخدام خلايا بالغة ، إلا أن فضيحة الرئيس الأمريكى بيل كلينتون مع موظفة البيت الأبيض مونيكا لوينسكى غطت على هذا الخبر[17].
*فى عام 2000م :* أعلن فريق علمى أمريكى من مركز أبحاث جامعة أوريجون عن ميلاد قرد ُمعدل وراثياً بإضافة جين مستخلص من قنديل البحر ، لإكساب القرد صفة إنتاج بروتين فلورى يماثل البروتين الذى ينتجه قنديل البحر ، وفى نفس العام تم استنساخ خمسة خنازير.
*فى عام 2002م :* إعلنت طائفة "الرائيليين" فى ديسمبر 2002م عن استنساخ الطفلة "حواء" ، والتى لم تظهر فى أى وسيلة من وسائل الإعلام ، وُأثير حول هذا الإعلان جدل واسع النطاق فى شتى أنحاء العالم[18].
*فى عام 2003م :* تم استنساخ أول حصان واسمه برومتيا ، وأول جرذ واسمه رالف.
*فى عام 2004م :* سيدة أمريكية من تكساس تدفع 50 ألف دولار لاستنساخ قطتها Nickyالتى يصل عمرها 17 عاماً ، واعتبرت هذه القطة أول حيوان أليف يتم استنساخه بطلب صاحبه.
*فى عام 2005م :* استنساخ خيل سباق وسمى Pieraz Cryozootech ، واستنساخ أبقار فى البرازيل من سلالة تتميز بجودة لحومها ، وفى شهر أغسطس من نفس العام تم استنساخ كلب واسمه سنوبى [19] Snuppy.
ونشير هنا إلى أنه إذا كانت تجارب العلماء لاستنساخ الأجنة ، قد بدأت من فترة طويلة ، إلا أنها لم تنجح فعلاً إلا فى عامى 1979م– 1980م ، حيث تمكنوا من استنساخ الأغنام والماشية بطريق الاستنساخ الجينى ، وقد اعتمدت هذه الطريقة على تكوين نطفة وذلك باستخدام حيوان منوى وبويضة ، ثم يقوم العلماء بعمل عدة نسخ من هذه النطفة ، أى عدة أجنة ، فتوضع فى رحم "أم" أخرى أو أكثر فتكون المحصلة عدة نسخ من النطفة الأولية ، وقد ساعد هذا الكشف على الحصول على ألبان أكثر ، وسلالات متميزة من الحيوانات ، ثم استطاع العلماء بعد ذلك استخدام الحيوانات كمصنع بيولوجى لتكوين أدوية وبروتينات معينة لعلاج الأمراض[20]. 
كما أعلن العلماء كذلك عن استنساخ النعجة " جيب " نصفها ماعز ونصفها خروف ، ومن ذلك أيضاً ما أعلنه علماء أمريكيون من استنساخ قردين ، وعجلاً مقاوماً للأمراض ، وما أعلنه علماء إاستراليون من استنساخ 470 عجلاً من حيوان منوى واحد وبويضة واحدة[21].
تلك كانت الإرهاصات التى قادت إلى ما وصلت إليه البشرية الآن من إمكانية استنساخ كائن كامل من خلية جسدية متميزة ، وبعد إستعراض تلك الإرهاصات التى حدثت بأيدى البشر أيضاً وبعقولهم وبإرادة الله من قبل ومن بعد ، إلا أن الشواهد السابقة تدل على أن الحركة ماضية وأن ركب العلم لا يتوقف وأن الانفجار يأتى بعد السكون ، ولكن يبدو أن السكون فى هذه المرة لن يطول كثيراً وسرعان ما يفاجئنا البركان باندلاع مقذوفاته بسرعة شديدة ، وستكون هذه عبارة عن إنسان مستنسخ كامل المعالم.

*[1]** د. كارم السيد غنيم ، الاستنساخ والإنجاب بين تجريب العلماء وتشريع السماء ، دار الفكر العربى ، الطبعة الأولى ، 1998م ، ص58.*

*[2]** د. كارم السيد غنيم ، المرجع السابق , ص59.* 

*[3]** يرى البعض أن أول من تنبأ بالاستنساخ هو العالم النمساوى " هبرلانت " عندما قال بأن التكاثر النسخى سُيطبق يوماً ما ، ولم يكن علم الوراثة قد استقر بعد وذلك عام 1902م ، راجع الفكرة التاريخية عن الاستنساخ ، بحث بعنوان " بيولوجيا الاستنساخ " ، هانى رزق ، دار الفكر ، دمشق ، 1997م ، ص 17 وما بعدها ، مشار اليه فى كتاب ، الاستنساخ جدل العلم والدين والأخلاق ، لحسين فضل الله وآخرون ، دار الفكر ، دمشق ، الفصل الرابع ، ص117.*

*[4]** د.أحمد رجائى الجندى ، الاستنساخ البشرى بين الإقدام والإحجام ، مجلة مجمع الفقه الإسلامى ، الدروة العاشرة ، الجزء الثالث ، 1418هـ - 1997م ، ص238وما بعدها.* 

*[5]** د.عبد الهادي مصباح ، الاستنساخ بين العلم والدين ، الدار المصرية الأولي 1997م ، ص24.* 

*[6]** د.كامل زكى حميد ، الاستنساخ قنبلة بيولوجية ، مراجعة د.أحمد مستجير ، الهيئة المصرية العامة* 
*للكتاب ، 2006م ، ص30.*

*[7]** د.كارم السيد غنيم ، المرجع السابق ، ص62.* 

*[8]** د.عبد الهادي مصباح ، المرجع السابق ، ص24.* 

*[9]** د.كامل زكى حميد ، الاستنساخ قنبلة بيولوجية ، مرجع سابق ، ص 31.*

*[10]** د.محمد عبد الحميد شاهين ، الاستنساخ نهاية عصر الرومانسية ، مجلة عالم الفكر ، المجلد 35 ، المجلس الوطنى للثقافة والفنون والآداب ، 2006م ، ص330.*

*[11]** د.عبد الهادى مصباح ، ما بعد الاستنساخ ، دار غريب للطباعة والنشر ، 1998م ، ص24.*

*[12]** د.محمد عبد الحميد شاهين ، الاستنساخ البشرى ماله وما عليه ، المؤتمر الدولى لأخلاقيات الإعلام العملى فى مجـال البحوث البيولوجية ، اللجـنة الوطنية المصرية للتربية والعلـوم والثـــقافة ، القـــاهرة 8-9 سبتمبر 2004م ، ص566.*
*http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/news...000/882466.stm*

*شبكة المعلومات الدولية ( الإنترنت ) ، تاريخ الدخول على الموقع 6/12/2008م.*

*[13]** د.محمد عبد الحميد شاهين ، الاستنساخ نهاية عصر الرومانسية ، المرجع السابق ، ص332وما بعدها.*

*[14]** ندوة " الاستنساخ ودورة الطب البيطرى " ، والتى نظمتها الجمعية الطبية للأسماك وعلوم الدواجن والحيوان ، جامعة الزقازيق فى 9/4/1997م ، ص2.*

*[15]**وتعتبر " دوللى " هى أغلى وأشهر نعجة فى العالم ، حيث تبلغ تكلفة الأبحاث التى نتج عنها ثلاثة ارباع مليون دولار ، وقد تبع ذلك وبنفس الطريقة ميلاد النعجة " بوللى " ، حيث تفرز فى لبنها أنواعاً خاصة من البروتينات اللازمة لتجلط الدم.*

*[16]** د.عبد الهادي مصباح ، الاستنساخ بين العلم والدين ، مرجع سابق ، ص23 ، د.صبرى الدمرداش ، الاستنساخ قنبلة العصر ، مرجع سابق ص94 وما بعدها ، عبد الباسط الجمل ، حكاية الاستنساخ ، سلسلة العلم والحياة ، العدد 107 ، الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب ، 1998م ، ص60 وما بعدها ، د.عبد العزيز بن محمد الربيش ، حقيقة الاستنساخ وحكمه الشرعى ، دراسة فقهية مؤصلة ، مجلة الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية ، الكويت ، السنة 17 ، العدد 49 ، يونيو 2002م ، ص146 ، 147.* 

*[17]** د.محمد عبد الحميد شاهين ، الاستنساخ نهاية عصر الرومانسية ، مجلة عالم الفكر ، المجلد 35 ، المجلس الوطنى للثقافة والفنون والآداب ، 2006م ، ص343وما بعدها.*

*[18]** الرائيليون : هم المنتمون للطائفة الرائيلية وهى جماعة ضالة ، أساس اعتقادها الخرافات والأباطيل وتدعو الآخرين للإنضمام إليها ، ويزعمون أنهم من خلال الاستنساخ يقدمون حلاً للأزواج غير القادرين على الإنجاب ، ويعتقدون أن الاستنساخ البشرى هو البديل عن نظرية داروين للنشوء ، وأن الاستنساخ هو مفتاح الحياة الأبدية وطريق الخلود. د.علاء على حسين نصر ، النظام القانوني للاستنساخ البشرى ، دار النهضة العربية ، 2006م ، هامش ص227.* 

*[19]** د.محمد عبد الحميد شاهين ، الاستنساخ نهاية عصر الرومانسية ، مجلة عالم الفكر ، المجلد 35 ، المجلس الوطنى للثقافة والفنون والآداب ، 2006م ، ص360وما بعدها.*

*[20]**من ذلك ما توصل إليه العلماء من جعل أنثى الخنزير " جينى " وهى أول خنزيرة تنتج بروتيناً آدمياً ، تنتج لبناً يحمل نوعاً من البروتين الآدمى يسمى " بروتين سى* *C** " ويستخدم لإحداث هملية التجلط ، وتوالت التجارب ومنها ما يمنع الاصابة بالأزمات القلبية وجلطات القلب ، وكذلك الأنسولين لعلاج مرض السكر ، انظرً د.عبد الهادى مصباح ، الاستنساخ بين العلم والدين ، الدار المصرية اللبنانية ، طبعة أولى ، 1997م ، ص26 وما بعدها.*

*[21]** مجلة العلم ، العدد 248 ، 1997م ، ص38 ، جريدة الأهرام 17/12/2000 ، ص1.*

----------

